# CoonDawg gets the MAN !!!



## gadeerwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Got these pixs from John this morning. NETTED 160 1/8th non typical....and was 133 3/8ths NET typical.he's gonna make the Pope and Young record book BOTH ways. 14-15 scorable points!!
THE MAN WITH THE "MAN" !! CONGRATULATIONS JOHN !


----------



## leo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Awesome trophy*

CONGRATS JOHN ........ GDW, thanks for posting this for us


----------



## miller (Oct 1, 2007)

That deer is huge! Congrats to John.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2007)

absolute beast, congrats yet again John


----------



## Buck (Oct 1, 2007)

That deer has it all righ there...  Congrats!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 1, 2007)

Great mass! Congratulations to the Coondawg!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 1, 2007)

Like a train wreck...I can not stop looking!


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful buck!!! Congrats


----------



## Bruz (Oct 1, 2007)

CD,

Congrats again. 

Robert


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

If CD was here now, I'd ask for a little luck to filter down my way in the way of some rain. CD got this buck the hard way...he earned it.
Just goes to show you that big old bucks can be killed without corn...and he's the man to prove it.


----------



## copperhead (Oct 1, 2007)

John is the MAN!


----------



## SBG (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go John boy!


Colts still stink!


----------



## Hunk (Oct 1, 2007)

what a hoss... man that's an amazing buck of a lifetime... congrats


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 1, 2007)

boy i bet you were grinning like this >>>>>


congrat's on that trophy buck!!!!!!


----------



## OconeeJim (Oct 1, 2007)

*Where was he hunting Sandra?*

GA or SK....or somewhere in between?


----------



## Stickman (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice.....that dude will give you the meltdown!!!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 1, 2007)

OconeeJim said:


> GA or SK....or somewhere in between?



GA..............not far from Athens....(Private land)


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2007)

If ya look'n in here Coondog, That there is a fine Ole Mossy Horned Buck man! Congrats.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 3, 2007)

Great buck.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Coony!

Nice buck


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Oct 3, 2007)

Give us the story, that buck SURE DESERVES ONE!!!  conrats bud.


----------



## DDD (Oct 3, 2007)

WOWZERS!  What a trophy!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

He ain't a little excited is he?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the story in John's own words:
"..........deer was feeding in an alfalfa field in the ealry morning hours..........got him on a video camera several times................I walked ALOT of electric fence, ALOT of times in the heat of the day in August, till I found where he was crossing a half mile pasture, by finding his tracks, jumping the fence, and bedding in the clear cut on the other side.............easy from there...had 2 stands set up for different winds...........he would bed on the opposite side of the thicket than the wind was blowing from.............so he could smell what he couldn't see, and see what he couldn't smell comin'.................had him at 15 yards in a staging area at the edge of the cut opening week, and couldn't get an ethical shot...........killed him at 920am comin to get a few delicious white oak acorns on the edge of the cut...........clear 18-20 yard shot.........".
I believe he had hunted the spot only 4 times waiting for the wind to be just right. 4th hunt, wind was right..and the rest is history. John backed out after trailing some, called in a tracking dog and went back later to find his trophy.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Oct 3, 2007)

Now thats what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## chewie1014 (Oct 3, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> Shot wasn't perfect so John backed out after trailing some, called in a tracking dog and went back the next morning to find his trophy.



With horns like that, who could make a perfect shot?  I'd be shaking so much I'd have to have to ask the big boy to be still!    

What a bruiser...a great deer!!!


----------



## TimR (Oct 3, 2007)

that's an awesome buck anywhere but especially in N. GA!!


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations, John.

The Snakeman


----------



## Racor (Oct 3, 2007)

Good looking buck! 

Strong work John!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on a nice one Coondawg!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow !!!


----------



## red tail (Oct 5, 2007)

That's awsome!!!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Coondog
  Great Buck !!!!!!!!
  That smile sez it all 

  BCW


----------



## CollinsK (Oct 7, 2007)

John is the man!! Looks like John has himself a new Oglethorpe Co. record.Just goes to show you study your area know what you are doing and they are out there!

Kim


----------



## kevincox (Oct 7, 2007)

John is not only the best deer hunter I know, but also works at it the hardest as well. Great deer by a very deserving individual!


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been privileged to hunt with a lot of different people, and know of no one more deserving of this than John.  The man lives to hunt, and as others have said, is probably one of the best hunters - ANYWHERE!  Congratulations John - That thang's a hoss, or in John's vernacular - That one's full-grown


----------



## Belk (Oct 7, 2007)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Spooner (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats John. That's an incredible animal.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome Deer John...Congrats!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice buck there John----------Thanks for sharing it


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 13, 2007)

Great buck, congrats on the qualification for P&Y.


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go Coony !!....That is fer sure a GA. beast !

Has already been said.....that is the MAN with the MAN !!!


----------



## OconeeJim (Oct 14, 2007)

Did John get his dog back?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tell John, Daddy Rabbit said way to go!!~~~~~~~~~~>*

That old John, is a natural, when it comes to hunting~~ He does in deed, deserve this kind of Trophy! You tell him that Daddy Rabbit said, Way to go!!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Dub (Oct 14, 2007)

A well earned buck right there.

Congradulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------

